# what piranha is this?



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

what is this piranha?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

can u get a better flank picture


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

is it just me or does this fish look like its photoshopped?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> is it just me or does this fish look like its photoshopped?


 the background is definitly chopped to make it black.

Im not sur eon the P, has manny colours (not the green tint though) but not its shape!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like a mannys color but in a rhombs/compressus body.


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

i cut out the background to make it easier to identify. Ill try to get my friend to take some more pics in a few days when he is not busy!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Yes, couould we get a better pic that showos the whole body?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

first piranha i have ever seen without an anal fin









looks photoshoped to me. where did u get the pic?


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

anal fin accidentally removed when i was painting over the background.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

renderstream said:


> i cut out the background to make it easier to identify. Ill try to get my friend to take some more pics in a few days when he is not busy!


 Yeah right! This is an obvious Photoshop and not even a good one.

The head is that of S.Elongatus, anyone who owns one can recognize it immediately.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> renderstream said:
> 
> 
> > i cut out the background to make it easier to identify. Ill try to get my friend to take some more pics in a few days when he is not busy!
> ...


 heard that,

that's like a combination of 3 different piranha species. manny elong and sumpin else.


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

I agree-- not a pro by IDing but that fish's head looks like my elong. Other than that its a frankenstein of a fish!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice photoshop.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

its a very rare fish called S.Photoshop


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

marco said:


> its a very rare fish called S.Photoshop :laugh:

















LMAO


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

renderstream said:


> anal fin accidentally removed when i was painting over the background.










I hope credibility wasn't on your Christmas list cause you won't be getting any.









Nothing gets past the members of this site.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

marco said:


> its a very rare fish called S.Photoshop :laugh:










does pedro have anymore 
i want 20
can they live in a 10g for life


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

marco said:


> its a very rare fish called S.Photoshop :laugh:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Death in # said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > its a very rare fish called S.Photoshop :laugh:
> ...


 hahahah


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

haha ok you guys got me. I thought it would be interesting to see if you guys would find out.

And yes, its a elong head, rhombeus body, and the gills of a manny.

oh and hes super aggressive


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

man im good heh


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

renderstream said:


> haha ok you guys got me. I thought it would be interesting to see if you guys would find out.
> 
> And yes, its a elong head, rhombeus body, and the gills of a manny.
> 
> oh and hes super aggressive


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Death in # said:


> renderstream said:
> 
> 
> > haha ok you guys got me. I thought it would be interesting to see if you guys would find out.
> ...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

A serrasalmus mannyrhombelong.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> jerry_plakyda Posted on Nov 17 2004, 07:21 PM
> A serrasalmus mannyrhombelong.


Actually: _Serrasalmus mannyrhombelong_ (Plakyda, 2004)

Mustn't forget the italics and describer name.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

a full flankshot is always good. its ok to leave the background though.


----------

